# What's the news? No seriously, what the heck are they saying?



## RangerWickett (Jan 31, 2007)

To see what people are saying elsewhere about the campaign saga, I googled a bit, and found this:

http://forums.pundak.co.il/viewtopic.php?p=292536&sid=bb85533ddf938b00775cb06d30532a6d

Intriguing.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 31, 2007)

Let's assume it translates as "Ryan Nock is a writing god!"

We like that assumption.


----------



## Hathur (Jan 31, 2007)

Having nearly finished reading the entire book now, while I wouldn't say Ryan's a writing god, I'll attest that he's quite talented 

Great job Ryan and all the artists/cartographers involved. I'm extremely pleased with the first adventure and planning to get it running soon  The interior art, the cover and maps are really well made.

I hope Enpublishing plans more "adventure paths" (i know i know, that's Dungeon magazine's term) in the future, as this one is extremely well done thus far.


----------



## Firedancer (Feb 15, 2007)

On the question of future campaign sagas, Morrus/RangerW, how are the presubscription figures/other sales proceeding?

I know its early to say as more people will dip in once more of the campaign is published, but are the figures good enough to make this a success?

I certainly hope so.


----------

